# Trophy Race at Hobby Central Pensacola Fl July 9th



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Trophy Race at Hobby Central Pensacola Fl July 9th
The trophy race will be held on July 9th. The track is always open for practice. 
We will blow off the track by 10 am. Final signups will begin at 10:00 and close at 10:30am. We will being racing at noon. Two qualifiers and the main. 


Classes
Novice Touring: any 1/10 touring gas/electric, any small block nitro and any electric motor. Electric can use any 7.2v pack.

1/10 Electric Touring, any motor/esc. Ni-cd or Nimh only, brushless ok.

1/10 Nitro Touring 200mm only, any body, small block engine .12-.18.

Late Model oval - current rules (I'm not sure what they are and will post later)

I'm flexible on the 1/10 pan car oval, either sportsman (stock, 1500 stick) or 19T 4cell or two classes if there are enough racers

Please sign up via email or mail if possible. If I can't get enough racers to commit by the 1st of July we may have to relook at the classes. Personal transponders preffered.

$25 for the first class $20 for the second class.

HOBBY CENTRAL
University Mall
7171 N. Davis Hwy
Pensacola, FL 32504
Tel 850-471-9800
FAX 850-471-9801
[email protected]

http://www.hobbycentralrc.com/

Holiday Inn
7200 Plantation Rd
Pensacola Fl 32504
PH 850-475-0321 

Red Roof Inn Pensacola University Mall #83 
7340 Plantation Road
Pensacola, FL 32504 
(850) 476-7960


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Bump to the top


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

9 Days and it's race time....


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

3 days and it's race time...


----------

